# White hairs on Bourbons back



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

could be your horse is going to roan out


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Do you have any pictures? They do not wait until 3 to "roan out". They are born roan and stay roan. It might just be white hairs that don't indicate anything.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> Do you have any pictures? They do not wait until 3 to "roan out". They are born roan and stay roan. It might just be white hairs that don't indicate anything.



I dont have any photos sorry was going to try and get some today but went down to feed and had a calf down so had to tend to her before I went to work I think your right just found it weird.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Judging by the picture in your "barn", she has white hairs on her withers that look to be saddle sores. She's definitely not roan but because she's chestnut, random white hairs are not uncommon and are just part of being a red horse.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> Judging by the picture in your "barn", she has white hairs on her withers that look to be saddle sores. She's definitely not roan but because she's chestnut, random white hairs are not uncommon and are just part of being a red horse.


She's only bee saddled twice she's not broke to ride she's the smoky black mare you must be looking at the wrong barn I dont own any chestnuts lol


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Are you talking about the picture of her shaking next to the wood pile? She was just sprayed with the hose so she was little was wet.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

http://www.horseforum.com/horses/photos/90e69435f617414bf23b933503f9319e_full.jpg

I look at that picture. Sorry, I didn't really look at her legs, so I assumed liver chestnut. They do not get lighter like a chestnut would. Anyway, that picture isn't the best and I just went by what I could see. Please post better pictures when you can get some.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

I will next day I have off is Sunday so I'll try and get some then That ws just a fun picture I thought she was being funny protesting being sprayed and all but I'll try and get the pics of the white stuff.


----------



## nicolenoelle (Jan 9, 2012)

i have a 2yr old Peptoboonsmall bred filly. She appears to be a chestnut however she has a coontail (white rings on her dock) a nd white hairs concentrated on her withers. (shes never been saddled) her flanks are also developing more white hairs. I believe she has a rabicano gene. Perhaps this is a gene your filly also carries.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Nicolenoelle, a **** tail and white hairs concentrated on her barrel is the result of the rabicano gene, like you assumed.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

My mare doesnt have anything around her tail I havent been able to get pics I have walking pneumonia been in and out of the ER I am working still but havent been able to get outside to play with the horses thank god my husband likes feeding and giving them attention.


----------



## TobianoCheckers (Jan 11, 2012)

It does appear to possibly be a rub mark from something. If not a saddle, could it possibly be a blanket/fly sheet?

I have had horses in the past who changed colors a little bit, but not quite that much. Would be interesting to see what happens!


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

TobianoCheckers said:


> It does appear to possibly be a rub mark from something. If not a saddle, could it possibly be a blanket/fly sheet?
> 
> I have had horses in the past who changed colors a little bit, but not quite that much. Would be interesting to see what happens!


No rub marks on her might have been a bite on her rear from the other mare but she has only been saddled twice and no drama with that just an introduction to saddle and pad and when that pic was taken it was like a month since her being saddled the white hairs have spread from her shoulders they are now clear back to her her back legs around her tail and underside


----------

